# Sarnia Musicians



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, I've just recently moved to Sarnia, and unfortunately it doesn't seem like there's a huge music scene here, but I'm in desperate need of some people to jam with. If you live in Sarnia, or if anyone knows someone in Sarnia, let me know. I've been playing for over 8 years, guitar and bass, and play all different styles, except my jazz is very weak haha. But yeah if you're iin the area let me know thanks...


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Satch,

I would suggest going and talking with Tony at Picker's Alley. He's a good guy and a local musician and may have some suggestions for you.

Couple of other things that come to mind - put an ad in the overhear.com classifieds, try to find an open jam at a bar so you can meet some like-minded folk (I don't now of any in Sarnia though - Tony might), is there a local "indie-type" paper there you could put an ad in?


----------



## satch09 (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks a lot, yeah I'll try it, I've definitely been in pickers alley a few times, good store haha, next time I'm in I'll try, and def open jam nights would be perfect


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hush said:


> Hi Satch,
> 
> I would suggest going and talking with Tony at Picker's Alley. He's a good guy and a local musician and may have some suggestions for you.



Back in 1981 I knew a guy in London that owned a place called the "Pickers Parlor". I'm pretty sure his name was Tony. Wonder if it is the same guy. I knew the co owner better who's name was Ken.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There's music is Sarnia !?!?!?!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> There's music is Sarnia !?!?!?!


*NASTY !!!*...Having a bad hair day Mr. Robert1950?

dave


----------

